# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Sử dụng điện thoại Samsung Wave

## zinzu2611

tình hình là vừa tậu đc em này, vẻ ngoài làm hớp hồn em cưỡng lại ko đc, nhưng mua zìa chưa bít cách sài nhìu, em mới lần đầu sài đồ hi-tech, mong anh em chỉ giáo thêm, thanks anh em [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] 

​

----------


## kevin_cn08b

ôi trời, đại gia, mới ra mà đã tậu đc em nó rùi, sao ko show cái hình đập hộp cho sơm bạn

----------


## SuperQA

hjhj, bonus cho bạn 1 bộ hình tớ chụp luôn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] 

hộp em nó này, rất nhỏ gọn nhé 


lộ hàng dần dần [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])


em nó cùng phụ kiện đi kèm: sách, tai nghe có micro ( tiếc là không phải tai nghe 2 khúc để thay tai khác vào nhưng dù sao tai của samsung cũng rất ok rồi :cute_smiley42[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], sạc, cable usb.


mặt trước


mặt sau nè


bên cạnh ^^



bật máy nè


màn hình super amoled quá tuyệt vời :cute_smiley32::cute_smiley32:

----------


## BMG

hix, điện thoại đẹp thật, nhìn quá sang luôn, giá bao nhiu zị bạn

----------


## seolalen154643

bác phải sài ko bít gì mới lên tham khảo anh em mới đc chứ, sẵn chia sẻ kinh nghiệm luôn chứ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## giangnguyen9199

mình chỉ mới trải nghiệm đc vài cái ah,

- âm thanh tốt. so với ip thì tôi nghe thử ip ít nên ko nói, còn đem so với 
h1,e75, km900 (kiểm tra mọi setting hiệu ứng) thì em wave này về nhất ! dnes của ss hơn dolby của lg

- thiết kế đẹp và sang trọng với body duy-ra dày 0.8mm bao quanh. mặt trước bóng chả kém đàn piano và chống xước. 

chỉ sơ sơ bên ngoài thui ah [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## TruongTamPhong

cài thử game cho máy chưa bạn ?

----------


## thoitrangpk

> cài thử game cho máy chưa bạn ?


mình chưa cài thử game, chỉ mới chơi các game mặc định trên máy, chơi phê lắm các bác ah, màn hình touch mượt chơi rất thích

----------


## hoang_kisirong

wave chơi đc cả java mà, down game về chơi thoải mái trên màn hình super amoled =]]

----------


## thangpham18

> wave chơi đc cả java mà, down game về chơi thoải mái trên màn hình super amoled =]]


các game java 240x320 sẽ chơi đc full screen luôn ah [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] 

chủ topic có thêm hình về giao diện của em nó ko ?

----------


## khaseven

sr vì hình hơi bị nhỏ, wave cho phép thay đổi các icon rất tiện dụng này

----------


## rubiethuy

các bác chỉ em cách cài app với [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## accxaydung

bạn có hai cách lấy các app từ kho hàng của ss ( ko liên quan đến thanh toán phí) là 

*trực tiếp từ điện thoại.
cách này đơn giản , dùng trình apps từ menu chính, tiện dụng song lại tốn phí gprs kha khá

(thẻ 100k nhanh đi lắm)

*qua máy tính (pc)

[mai tớ add nội dung, giờ mải bóng đá quá !]

1/ cài đặt chương trình samsung kies mới nhất (vài version trước không có đủ tính năng)
có thể tải về theo địa chỉ
link : http://www.samsungapps.com/about/onpc.as

2/ sau khi cài, truy cập vào link sau đây :
link : http://www.samsungapps.com/topapps/t...categoryid=all

để tải về các ứng dụng (hiện nay chỉ có các ud free trong kho vn)

kick vào chương trình bạn muốn tải, chọn get là nó sẽ tải về máy tính

3/ cài đặt vào điện thoại.

trong bước 2, kies đã được gọi ra tự động trên màn hình sẵn rồi. 
trên điện thoại, vào 
settings >>>connectivity>>usb = samsung kies

(ko cần bước này nếu bạn đang đặt "ask on connection hoặc mặc định)

sau đó cắm điện thoại kết nối vào pc qua cáp usb

-chờ 1 lát cho việc nhận thiết bị

bây giờ đã sẵn sàng để cài đặt. kick vào ô install để cài vào mobile

các ứng dụng đã tải nằm tại my download, các chương trình đã cài là installed, các 
chương trình chưa cài có chữ install.

----------


## newmeta1

ôi thx bác quá, em sẽ mò ngay [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## penhi102

nên tải qua pc đi bạn, tải qua điện thoại hơi bị ngốn tiền ah [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## longland

wave tải qua wifi đc hok bạn ?

----------


## lolem19

> wave tải qua wifi đc hok bạn ?


ngon luôn ah bạn, nếu bạn có khả năng ra cafe vi vu thì wave là người bạn thiết thực ah =]]

----------


## betterlife

thiết thực nhất vẫn download qua pc, đã có kho app của samsung, cứ lên đó mà update theo như bro kia chỉ, mà chủ thớt mua điện thoại đc tặng gì ko zị

----------


## cushinthang

> thiết thực nhất vẫn download qua pc, đã có kho app của samsung, cứ lên đó mà update theo như bro kia chỉ, mà chủ thớt mua điện thoại đc tặng gì ko zị


hjhj, quên update cho anh em, đc tặng 1 thẻ nhớ 8gb và bao da rất pro bro ah, thẻ nhớ thì khi mua sẽ đc tặng ngay, còn bao da thì chỉ dành cho 2000 khách hàng đầu tiên thui ah [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## quanganhaq

các bạn chú ý khi mua sẽ đc tặng thẻ nhớ 8gb lận ah, do đó nhớ đòi khi mua, kẻo người ta quên [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thangvigreenland

chia sẽ dới các bro kinh nghiệm vặt mình mới mò đc nà [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

1/ chụp ảnh màn hình.

ấn đồng thời phím menu và lock. ảnh được lưu (mặc định, ko đổi được) tại bộ nhớ máy/imagines

2/ khóa và mở khóa nhanh
nhấn và giữ phím lock trong 2s

3/ đua xe.


uploaded with imageshack.us

uploaded with imageshack.us
_những chiếc xe ngày càng đẹp , nhưng thắng vòng đua ko dễ tí nào !_


để thắng bài cop chase bạn phải húc chết thằng đi sau cùng và thằng 
đi áp chót, đừng cố đuổi bắt các thằng chạt top đầu !!
sau khi húc nó, chạy lửng lơ chơ nó tới lại huc tiếp

4/ đua xe. bạn có thể thay đổi nhanh góc nhìn chiếc xe khi đang đua = cách chạm vào chiếc xe và hất lên trên
thay đổi theo các góc là : trong xe - xe gần - xe xa

5/ để "lắc tay đổi ảnh" trong khi xem ảnh, hãy nghiêng máy qua 1 bên hoặc hẩy nhẹ, hình sẽ tự trôi , hoặc tự trượt slide show

----------


## quechi

bác hùng đã thử out wave ra tivi chưa ?

----------


## xinhxinh513

> bác hùng đã thử out wave ra tivi chưa ?


chưa bạn ah, mình định chép vào vài bộ phim sau đó mới test out/in luôn, mà hình như có đoạn clip test out wave trên lcd 46" rùi mà [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## jaybee

ko bít có nhìu ứng dụng cho máy wave ko bác chủ topic nhỉ ?

----------


## giantapta

cho mình em samsung wave này mấy tiền vậy ?

----------


## thuongbodo

> cho mình em samsung wave này mấy tiền vậy ?


hjhj, mình mua em nó 9tr8 ah bạn, đc tặng thẻ nhớ 8gb + bao da nữa ah [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thanhtungbooking

> ko bít có nhìu ứng dụng cho máy wave ko bác chủ topic nhỉ ?


có kho app trên trang chủ samsung đó bạn, tha hồ mà down về sài, sợ gì thiếu :

----------


## congthanh2406

kho app này chỉ là dành riêng cho bada, còn ứng dụng java thì vô vàn, wave chạy good cả bada app + java ah [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## loveUnature

đang có chuơng trình bán wave trả góp, tình hình là anh em sinh viên ko có đủ 1 lần tiền cũng có thể trả góp từ từ tậu em wave đỉnh này [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## wetti

> đang có chuơng trình bán wave trả góp, tình hình là anh em sinh viên ko có đủ 1 lần tiền cũng có thể trả góp từ từ tậu em wave đỉnh này [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


hehe, cũng hấp dẫn ý chứ, chỉ trả 50% đơn giá là có thể sở hữu em nó rùi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## annguyenvm

> đang có chuơng trình bán wave trả góp, tình hình là anh em sinh viên ko có đủ 1 lần tiền cũng có thể trả góp từ từ tậu em wave đỉnh này [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


nhưng ko bít mua trả góp có đc hưởng chế độ tặng thẻ nhớ như mua bình thường hok ta ?

----------


## showhand79

> nhưng ko bít mua trả góp có đc hưởng chế độ tặng thẻ nhớ như mua bình thường hok ta ?


vẫn đc bình thường bạn ah, tặng thẻ 8gb + bao da sành điệu =]]

----------


## moonbe

pin của wave sài trung bình đc bao ngày dị chủ thớt, ok hem ?

----------


## anhchjnhnb

tặng chủ topic vài games mới sưu tầm cho wave [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

real football 2010 on wave
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt_o-flhviy

modern combat: sandstorm on wave
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkndzfr-idc

asphalt 5 on wave
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctlzlwe4wl8

thêm mấy cái game nữa luôn nè hehe

games rubik này: http://www.samsungapps.com/topapps/topappsdetail.as?productid=g00000055403&listyn=y

imagepuzzle: http://www.samsungapps.com/topapps/topappsdetail.as?productid=000000041542&listyn=y

keep it up! (game đá banh cho nó có tinh thần world cup [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) http://www.samsungapps.com/topapps/topappsdetail.as?productid=000000050541&listyn=y

----------


## inoxtrungthanh

chuơng trình trả góp hok bít có thủ tục gì rắc rối ko các bác ?

----------


## penhi102

> pin của wave sài trung bình đc bao ngày dị chủ thớt, ok hem ?


yên tâm về pin của wave, wave dùng màn hình super amoled, tiết kiệm đc tới 30% năng lượng đèn hình lận ah

----------


## hpbuon

> chuơng trình trả góp hok bít có thủ tục gì rắc rối ko các bác ?


mình nghĩ là sẽ đơn giản để mở rộng cho tất cả các đối tượng tham dự, từ sv-hs cho đến người thu nhập trung bình

----------


## chaydidaubaygio

hjhj, thông báo là đã có list cửa hàng, các bro cứ liên hệ tại đó sẽ có thông tin chi tiết về chuơng trình

----------


## noithatkienan

> hjhj, thông báo là đã có list cửa hàng, các bro cứ liên hệ tại đó sẽ có thông tin chi tiết về chuơng trình


cho cái list luôn đi bạn, xem chỗ nào gần nhà đi cho tiện

----------


## ocean123

share cho chủ topic em mới mò ra [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

với hàng free là tốt nhất, trong trường hợp có phí thì giúp cho người khác tìm hiểu để quyết định mua hay không, tránh mua phải thứ dở ẹc....

viết bài trong chủ đề " hướng dẫn tải app..." cũng được, song riêng ra dễ theo dõi và tìm kiếm hơn.

nào, lets go!

#1/ ứng dụng theo dõi wc2010

link : samsungapps.com , kho hàng : vn, mục : free

2# ứng dụng xem thời lượng pin

(cùng địa chỉ)

uploaded with imageshack.us

----------


## tebaogoc

các bạn ra vta + tgdd hỏi ih, chắc là có đó, các cửa hàng điện thoại lớn thế nào cũng phải chạy chuơng trình hấp dẫn này ah [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## manhvlance

show hàng 2 em nóng hổi từ vta [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jxx6g4g8tc4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_  us&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jxx6g4g8tc4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_  us&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

----------


## Thietbigiadinh

hix, em đi kiếm con này mà chỗ nào cũng bảo hết hàng, hnam mobile + vta ở gò vấp cũng hem có luôn :-s, hot thật

----------


## bebanve

tặng bác vài apps xài chơi, hehe

*napiplayer*



- ứng dụng media chơi video
ps: hiện tại ngôn ngữ tiếng gì em chưa tìm hiểu được ^^


​
*magic torch*



- sử dụng màn hình làm đèn

​*miroir*



- soi guơng bằng camera trước

​*fakecall*



- tạo cuộc gọi ảo
- pro hơn với tính năng :
+ hiển thị tên người gọi
+ số điện thoại
+ hẹn giờ gọi tới

​
*painting*



- ứng dụng giải trí vẽ, tô màu thích hợp cho nhà bác nào có trẻ nhỏ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

​*tunewiki social media*



- trình nghe nhạc mới
- hỗ trợ tìm lyric
- nghe online radio ...

​*hitmyboss*



- gét thằng nào chụp ảnh mặt nó và binh thôi :d hehe







*[update]*​

----------


## hoanggiang212

> - gét thằng nào chụp ảnh mặt nó và binh thôi :d hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[update]*​


ôi cái ứng dụng này chơi cười đau cả bụng =]]

----------


## metoodiep247

hiện tại vta đã có hàng về, anh em nào tranh thủ múc 1 em nhanh nhé

----------


## lehiep108

report cho anh em quá trình mua hàng luôn 

- cầm theo 3tr + hộ khẩu ( bản chính hoặc photo công chứng ) 

- làm giấy tờ 5p là có thể lấy máy

----------


## dathoaonline

> ôi cái ứng dụng này chơi cười đau cả bụng =]]


hờ hờ, để giảm stress ý mà bạn, còn nhìu lắm, mình sẽ tỗng hợp rùi share 1 lượt [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## queen98

các ứng dụng này hình như share trên uk, các link của bên bồ đào nha cũng hay lém ah bạn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## MinhPhuc123

> report cho anh em quá trình mua hàng luôn 
> 
> - cầm theo 3tr + hộ khẩu ( bản chính hoặc photo công chứng ) 
> 
> - làm giấy tờ 5p là có thể lấy máy


mua trả góp vẫn đc tặng thẻ nhớ 8gb + bao da chứ bro ?

----------


## AllisOne-05

> mua trả góp vẫn đc tặng thẻ nhớ 8gb + bao da chứ bro ?


vẫn đc tặng ah bro, mình vừa hỏi bên vta nè, tặng thẻ + bao da như bình thường

----------


## trungvn2092

đang dùng nokia quen, chuyển sang samsung dùng. ôi, nokia thật tuyệt, các chức năng có thể dùng đa nhiệm. thích hơn nhiều. phải không các pác!

----------


## valazivn

hehe, em wave của samsung cũng đa nhiệm đó bác [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## tranglee899

vừa test chạy cái flash, wave chạy ngon ơ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## daothuhuyen93

> hehe, em wave của samsung cũng đa nhiệm đó bác [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


đa nhiệm của wave hơi bị mạnh ah bạn, vì chip xử lý tới 1ghz cho phép multi tasks thoải mái hơn

----------


## arthome2015

anh em cứ mua wave đi, giờ đã có chính sách trả góp quá đã rùi, mình tin là wave sẽ làm hài lòng người tiêu dùng khó tính nhất :">

----------


## nguyenviet1008

bác chủ topic test các apps thu phí chữa ?

----------


## minhhai1307

> bác chủ topic test các apps thu phí chữa ?


hiện nay mình chưa thấy cách thức tính phí, chắc là samsung đang nghiên cứu sao cho tiện cho người dùng ý mà [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## tienhuy111

thêm game cho chủ topic nè 

​
*đây là 1 tựa game nhập vai hành động khá quen thuộc, kiểu bạn là 1 anh hùng cứu nhân độ thế [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

game đánh làm quests , theo cốt truyện , nâng cấp các thông số ( sức mạnh, mana .... ) ...*










​
đánh giá : 
- đồ họa : đẹp
- cách chơi : cũ nhưng không chán [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

nói chung là rất đáng để chơi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] hiện tại đang free ở kho app việt nam mọi người vào tải về chơi và cùng chia sẻ kinh nghiệm nhé :x

http://www.samsungapps.com/topapps/topappsdetail.as?productid=g00000055749&listyn=y

----------


## b5fixel

thx bác [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] , game này giống kỉu game online luyện lv quá

----------


## matngoc2015

hix, làm nv 2 khó quá bác :-s :-s :-s

----------


## ngothong248

game này khó thiệt, phải ngồi cày [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] , cày game on mobile [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## daothuhuyen93

chủ thớt sài pin đc bao ngày zị ?

----------


## tienhuy111

giải nén trực tiếp trên wave lun, cực kì tiện lợi

*wavecompressor*


​
ứng dụng giúp giải nén bao gồm : zip, bzip2, 7zip .




​http://www.samsungapps.com/topapps/topappsdetail.as?productid=000000049486&listyn=y

----------


## valazivn

hờ hờ, có giải nén kỉu này, khỏi phải wa pc giải nén rùm rà, down về giải nén xong sài lun [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## seovotinh

share anh em cái cấu hình internet cho wave 

*cấu hình wap - internet*:

cách duy nhất là phải tự tạo cấu hình wap mới cho máy (vào setting/connectivity/network/connections). 
- nếu ai biết thì có thế tự tạo tay bằng cách để tự tạo cấu hình wap cho mạng.
- nếu ai chưa biết có thể lên trang chủ của mạng để tìm cách đặt, dưới đây là 3 mạng chủ yếu ở vn (lên tạo 1 acc đăng nhập bằng số điện thoại của bạn rồi đăng nhập mới vào đc nhé:data[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
*+ mobifone:*
*link:* http://www.mobifone.com.vn/web/vn/ota/indexsendwapdef.jsp
*+ vinaphone:*
*link:* http://vinaphone.com.vn/support/ota/ota.do
*+ viettel:
link:* http://www.vietteltelecom.vn/mobile/gprs/2008/07/2086/
hoặc http://www.vietteltelecom.vn/mobile/gprs/2008/07/2087/
với riêng máy ss: http://www.vietteltelecom.vn/html/gprs/samsung.html


chỉ cần lưu cái cấu hình wap đó vào, các ứng dụng web có hỏi cấu hình thì lôi cấu hình đó ra mà áp dụng là ok:dangyeu: nhưng nhớ là nếu đổi sang sim của mạng khác thì bạn cũng phải đổi lại cả cấu hình wap luôn ko là tịt ngóm ko vào đc đâu:roile:

*để vào đc yahoo, google talk:*

cũng như cấu hình wap, các thông tin yahoo, gmail và msn của bạn sẽ ra đi theo firmware cũ, khi up xong vào my account trống trơn, vào im thì chỉ ra đăng nhập palringo (mà dù đăng ký hay đăng nhập thì luôn nhận được kết quả thất bại:roile[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]. 
*cách giải quyết*:
* chú ý: nên up fw xxjf1 + csc của dxjea, mình up thử với jf4 + csc jea, jf4 full, jf1 full có vẻ như không phải lần nào cũng làm được (sau 6-7 lần up đêm qua)[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]hanno:. còn với xxjf1 + csc dxjea thì 100% thành công, lần cuối là lúc 3h24' am.*

1. trước tiên phải đảm bảo bạn đã cấu hình wap ngon lành đã (cái này hướng dẫn ở trên rồi, chắc ko phải post hình nữa đâu nhỉ:bitmiengcuoi[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
2. vào my account, chọn thêm tài khoản mới (add account), ở đây mình lấy ví dụ là yahoo. ngay sau khi chọn thì nó sẽ yêu cầu bạn chọn cấu hình wap để cài đặt (ai ko hiện ra cái này xem lại xem đã thiết lập cấu hình wap cho email chưa? hoặc xem đã up đúng fw giống mình chưa nhé). ở đây thì bạn đã cấu hình wap sẵn rồi, chỉ phải chọn và set nó ra thôi, xem hình minh dưới:


3. ok, set xong cấu hình rồi giờ thì điền thông tin tài khoản, sau đó next và chờ nó 1 lúc. 

4. checking xong có thể nó sẽ ra bảng thông báo wrong pass, disclaimer social hub hoặc this account is only for... gì đó nhưng kệ nó, cứ ok là được. riêng với cái bảng thông báo social hub (mình hay gặp cái này, trước đó các bạn nên vào mail xoá hết cái mail social hub ở trong inbox của mình đi cho an toàn). sau khi ok (hoặc agreee) xong thì nó sẽ back lại menu my account mà ko sync mail của bạn ngay.

5. giờ thì bạn muốn điền thông tin mail vào cũng đc (nếu có wifi hoặc đã đăng ký gói 3g có giới hạn dung lượng, và bạn muốn check mail thường xuyên). còn ko thì back ra menu chính, vào im (instant messenger - cái này là tự social hub nó push sang, trước đó thì vào là hiện ra trang login palringo).

6. ok, giờ thì bạn cứ chọn loại tài khoản (yahoo, google talk hay win live messenger) mà đăng nhập vào chat thôi.

----------


## akakavn

cấu hình trên dùng để vào social hub lun phải hok bạn

----------


## bevoll

> cấu hình trên dùng để vào social hub lun phải hok bạn


vào oke lun ah bạn, wave chạy 3g nhanh khiếp [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## buicuong139

> vào oke lun ah bạn, wave chạy 3g nhanh khiếp [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


share bác vài game chơi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] 

http://vn.samsungmobile.com/footer/press/pressreleasesview.do?pressno=4021

----------

